# Indiana at Cleveland (11/3/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

vs.









4:00 pm PT, 7:00pm ET

*Preview*

With the Pacers being injured and with Cleveland being able to start the season at home, the Cavs need to win this game. Losing at home would be disappointing but losing to a team missing key players would be worse. Despite the Pacers’ problems, Cleveland cannot assume anything. The Cavs have showed good chemistry in practice and preseason games but tonight is the real thing. Will Gooden still hit the boards like the demon he was weeks ago and will McInnis continue his aggressive yet controlled style of play? 

- The players from Indiana I will be keeping an eye on tonight:

















The Pacers will still be physical and able to guard the guard/forward spots. Besides the defensive capabilities of this duo, Artest and Jackson could combine for 40-50 points. Cleveland needs to avoid this scenario.

--------

With Indiana being down a few big men, Cleveland needs to work this game inside-out. Of course McInnis running the show and James being the dynamic player he is will be important. But all Cavaliers’ fans will hope Big Z will be able to get it going tonight. 

- Go Big Z!


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

CANT WAIT FOR THE GAME.... they gotta win this game like u said ill be watchin on fsn and ill post some ingame stuff


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am expecting a great game for the Cavs. I really hope Anderson can get some PT and help his team.

My prediction:

Cavs - 98
Pacers - 93


----------



## MELO is the man (Oct 22, 2004)

Lebron Lebron Lebron all i got to say he will have 30 points but cavs lose sry 105 to 99


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

games about to start!


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

2-0 indiana 10:30


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

pacers up 8-6 Z with 6 8:00


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Pacers - 26
Cavs - 21

Besides Z and Bron, the offense does not look too good. Artest has shown a crossover and hit some shots, showing variety in his game. Cleveland needs to pick it up.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Not look too good... i think you mean nonexistent. LBJ and Z have scored all 1st q points... 

Put in Luke Jackson!


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Traylor has shown good injury off the bench, and Bron and Z are playing strong. The rest of the team needs to Wake UP.

Indiana is very beatable without O'Neal. The Cavs better slow down Artest..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Pacers - 46
Cavs - 40

The Cavs got a little sloppy towards the end of the half. Artest continues to be a beast. The Tractor played better than expected and that is a good thing. I still feel the Cavs 2nd unit lacks offense and cannot score well, so any points they can get is a good thing.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*THIS Team is Sleepwalking..*

Very little energy or enthusiasm. And the crowd is dead. Silas had better get the boys fired up. And the Veterans need to keep the team going too (Snow, Williams).

What's wrong? Did they stay up watching election results all night or something? WAKE UP or LOSE ..


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

will the rooks get in?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> will the rooks get in?


I am waiting to see Varejão getting his first true NBA action. :yes:


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i agree i want to see both of the rooks get iun and see what they can do


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

Pacers - 63
Cavs - 67

Sasha has hit a few jumpers, looks nice. Big Z is still rolling. On the flip side, Artest is still going strong.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sounds like the Cavs got a little election hang-over going on. If the rest of the team actually showed up this game wouldn't be close.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

snows playing good d we need bron to start playing more energetic and take this over


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MELO is the man</b>!
> Lebron Lebron Lebron all i got to say he will have 30 points


James with 16 points mid-way through the 4th.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

BRON JUST HAD ONE HELLUVA move , but he needs to fire right away and stop that pump crap its messing up his timing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like another close loss to the pacers. They are really building a psychological edge on the Cavs.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

OMFG BRON BRON BRON


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

err...maybe not.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OVER-TIME!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

wow


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

What happened to Gooden, he's only played 25 minutes?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

choke!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

2nd OT. Goodness.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DOUBLE OT!

Wish I could see this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> choke!


He choked the hell out of that 3 he made to send it to the first OT, didn't he.:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

awesome game, lebrons pull up on artest to send it to that first ot was one hell of a shot. big z ownin it up with 33 and 16, glad he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> He choked the hell out of that 3 he made to send it to the first OT, didn't he.:laugh:


No, but he choked on that free throw that could have ended it :angel:


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Croshere has played 2 overtimes with 5 fouls.. They should have fouled him out long ago. Gooden should be in now. Or someone athletic. This could be a waste of some good effort. Can anyone score besides Z and Lebron? Not consistently.

I see some good things, but we need a lot of work. If Lucious Harris can't hit shots for us, then we might as well get Jackson some playing time.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good game guys. Nice try. Z looked real good.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

mcginnis is crap , lucious harris is crap , put wagner sasha and pav in


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Final - 2OT

Pacers - 109
Cavs - 104

I give the Pacers all the credit in the world for hanging in tough and getting the win shorthanded. To lose a game like this, in which both teams played hard and were deserving of a win, can leave the loser with a broken heart. But Cleveland has to get ready for Miami tomorrow and can't dwell on this loss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CHOKE JOB!


j/k, very nice game. Great start to the season. I'll look forward to playing you in the playoffs 4 vs 5.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

I already asked this and nobody answered, but.....

What happened to Gooden? Why did Traylor get more minutes than him?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> I already asked this and nobody answered, but.....
> 
> What happened to Gooden? Why did Traylor get more minutes than him?


Beacuse Traylor > Gooden

I have both on my GM Draft team, though, so make sure to vote for my team!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well if you could watch the game you would see Jeff M. Needs to quit b!tching and get back on Defense that was the reason why we lost. 1:08 left were up 2 and he takes a quick layup and falls tot he deck. Doesnt get back up and Tinsley hits a 3 on the other end while he walks back up the floor. 

That can not happen. We need another threat Harris was just a 5th player out there. Sasha looked good off the bench he atleast looked active and was crashing the boards and contesting shots.

Gooden didnt put much effort atleast it didnt look like it. Tractor came in and sparked the crowd and Silas stayed with him. Even thought he probaly tired down the stretch and we probaly could have seen Gooden again..

One question.........since now we are so "deep" how come we played about 3 players off the bench (traylor,snow,sasha) newble/williams played alittle and looked terrible.

Is silas going to have these crazy substitutions like last year ???? Newble should never see the floor and harris looks heading in the same direction


And yes i know its only after one game but we need some athletes on the floor that can do soemthing Bron and Z cant do it all.

Any thoughts on this ?????


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

First thing to do is find a reliable STARTING SG. Harris is good in a defined role as a backup guard. He's a good shooter and has a lot of experience coming off the bench. These two qualities make him a good sparkplug and he's talented enought to go after the other team's second unit. He is not a good or probably even average quality starting SG in this league, however. No way he can compete with the top tier or even second tier guys (like Stephen Jackson) from a size or athletic standpoint. 

Both Snow and McInnis are PG. Neither should play SG because of size and the mentality both have of handling the ball. So Silas better start playing Sasha or Jackson quickly to figure out which of them can handle being a SG in this league. They might not have experience but we're in a bind if one of those two can't step up


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> I already asked this and nobody answered, but.....
> 
> What happened to Gooden? Why did Traylor get more minutes than him?


Because Tractor was playing like Shaq.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mark my words....

Gooden goes off for 20/15 soon.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn, I'm at the library and I just checked tonoight's boxscore.

Gooden: 24/11.

I was close.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Damn, I'm at the library and I just checked tonoight's boxscore.
> 
> Gooden: 24/11.
> ...


yeah aside from a few bad shots, and a few turnovers, Gooden looked good. He makes young mistakes, but he's definitely got a world of talent.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Like I said, I think he has the potential to lead the league in rebounds -- if he keeps his head on straight and focuses on improving his footwork.

His offense/shot selection needs some work.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Like I said, I think he has the potential to lead the league in rebounds -- if he keeps his head on straight and focuses on improving his footwork.
> 
> His offense/shot selection needs some work.


I think playing with Snow and Lebron and some of the other veteran leaders on that team, Gooden is going to learn a lot about shot selection this year. I already saw him get yelled at by Mcinnis for not making the extra pass. And the next time the same situation happened he made that pass. I don't think Gooden is a ball hog, like say Marcus Fizer, he just needs the time on the court.


----------

